# Gaming-PC für 700-800 Euro



## Corruption (8. September 2012)

*Gaming-PC für 700-800 Euro*

Guten Tag allerseits,

ich schwappe rüber aus dem Videogameszone-Forum und möchte gerne von meiner PS3 auf einen PC umsteigen, da ich unbedingt Battlefield 3 vernünftig und künftig auch die Standalone von DayZ, sowie BF4, wenn es rauskommt (und hoffentlich wegen Frostbite 2 nicht allzu viel mehr Leistung frisst als BF3) spielen möchte. (So Sachen in der nahen Zukunft wie FarCry 3, Crysis 3 und GTA 5 wohl auch.)

Ich möchte BF3 möglichst auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen können, wobei mir aber 1080p, eine stabile hohe fps-Zahl und gute Kantenglättung wichtiger sind, als z.B. Ultra-Texturen (im Gegensatz zu Medium-Texturen oder so). 

Ich hatte mich bis dato an einem i5 3450 und der Radeon HD 7870 orientiert, von sämtlichen anderen Teilen habe ich aber wenig Ahnung. Am meisten sagt mir bis jetzt eine 7870 von Sapphire zu, aber auch hier habe ich nicht wirklich viel Ahnung, warum welche Marke jetzt besser oder schlechter ist.

Ich brauche dazu noch:
- eine 500GB Festplatte (Ich brauche nur sehr wenig Speicherplatz, ggf. rüste ich lieber später auf als jetzt Geld für mehr HDD auszugeben.) 
- ein DVD-Laufwerk (muss nicht brennen können, dafür hab ich mein Notebook)
- unbedingt W-Lan, da Lan in meinem Haus nicht in Frage kommt
- und möglichst 5.1 Sound (ist ja glaube ich meistens sowieso Onboard; direkte Frage: Kann ich den HDMI-Ausgang aus der GPU auch den Ton gleich mit über meinen TV ausgeben?)
- Case möglichst dunkle Farbe, wenn möglich ein Seitenfenster, aber auch hier möchte ich eher sparen und in mehr Leistung investieren.

Bis jetzt habe ich immer auf hardwareversand.de mit verschiedenen Specs rumprobiert, und da möchte ich auch ganz gern dann bestellen. 
Das Budget geht nur für den PC + Betriebssystem drauf, wiederverwertbare Teile aus einem alten PC habe ich allerdings nicht. 

Zum Übertakten: Ich kenne mich damit überhaupt nicht aus, und habe keine Ahnung wie ich das alles einstellen müsste. Wenn ihr eine übertaktbare CPU oder GPU vorschlagt, dann bitte nur wenn sich damit erhebliche Mehrleistung erreichen lässt. Ich habe lieber einen PC, den ich anschliesse und der dann so schon perfekt läuft, als dass ich zunächst stundenlang rumprobieren muss, und dann nachher irgendwas abschmiere, weil ich mich nicht auskenne.  

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir als Laien eine schöne Maschine zusammenstellt. Kaufdatum wird sich im Oktober einpendeln, also hat die Geschichte noch sehr viel Zeit.


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2012)

Also, nur grob, da ich gleich weg muss 


core i5-3450 ca 170€
Irgendein Board spckel 1155, das die für dich wichtigen Dinge kann, ca 80€
2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM mit 1,5V
Festplatte egal, Hauptsache keine green oder Eco, und 1000GB sind kaum teurer als 500GB, würd ich mir also überlegen - 1TB = 70€
DVD-Brenner egal, unter 20€ gibt es einige, die sind alle sehr ähnlich
Netzteil von einer Markenfirma mit 450-550W, 50-60€
Gehäuse sind ganz gut ab ca 30-35€, da entscheidet dann auch der Geschmack
Win7 64bit Systembuilder ca 80-90€

Dann vom Rest am besten eine AMD 7870 oder AMD 7950, je nach Budget. Als Nvidia-Fan die GTX 660Ti, wobei die so teuer wie die 7950, aber kaum besser als die 7870 ist.


Das wäre ein PC OHNE Übertaktungsmöglichkeit - wenn Du auch mal übertakten willst, dann musst Du einen core i5-3500k oder i5-3570k nehmen und ein Mainbaord mit P- oder Z-Chipsatz, das steht meist im Namen mit drin zB Z77 pder P65. Das wird natürlich etwas teurer.

und leise CPUKühler gibt es ab 15-20€, mehr als 30€ sind nur nötig, wenn man übertakten will UND da an Grenzen gehen will.


Falls es mit dem Budget eng wird, kann es sogar cleverer sein, nur einen AMD X4 965 (80€) mit passendem Board oder einen Intel 1155 Dualcore unter 100€ zu nehmen, denn für BF3 reichen die auch mehr als aus, die Grafikkarte ist aber das wichtigere, d.h. es kann sein, dass BF3 mit nur einer 7870 trotz des core i5 nicht so gut läuft, wie DU es willst.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. September 2012)

Du kannst also einfach meinen PC nehmen.^^

Intel Core i5-3450 
AMD Radeon HD 7870, 2GB
8GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-12800U CL9
ASRock B75 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX
Seagate Barracuda 7200 500GB SATA 6GB's
LG GH22NS50/70/90
Scythe Katana 3, nur für Intel-CPUs
Thermaltake Smart Power 530W 



Spoiler



Ist nur ein zu schwaches Netzteil in der Übersicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corruption (8. September 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Du kannst also einfach meinen PC nehmen.^^
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 7870, 2GB



Herbboy, mir gefällt die Grafikkarte hier wegen des Preises nicht. Von Sapphire z.B. gibt es die 7870 schon ab 220 Euro. Wo liegt da der Unterschied?


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2012)

Corruption schrieb:


> Herbboy, mir gefällt die Grafikkarte hier wegen des Preises nicht. Von Sapphire z.B. gibt es die 7870 schon ab 220 Euro. Wo liegt da der Unterschied?



Wie meinst Du das? Welche gefällt Dir wegen des Preises nicht? Also, eine 7870 gibt es ab 220€, und die unterscheiden sich nicht von teureren 7870, was die Leistung angeht. Unterschiede hast Du in der Kühlung (laut/leise), Design, evlt. Zubehör (Adapter, Kabel) und Service. Es gibt auch übertaktete 7870, die etwas schneller sind - die kosten aber auch nicht VIEL mehr als die billigste "normale"


----------



## Corruption (9. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das? Welche gefällt Dir wegen des Preises nicht? Also, eine 7870 gibt es ab 220€, und die unterscheiden sich nicht von teureren 7870, was die Leistung angeht. Unterschiede hast Du in der Kühlung (laut/leise), Design, evlt. Zubehör (Adapter, Kabel) und Service. Es gibt auch übertaktete 7870, die etwas schneller sind - die kosten aber auch nicht VIEL mehr als die billigste "normale"


 
Achso, ja das Modell in DSR's Spoiler kostete 280 Euro, hatte übersehen dass in seiner Auflistung nur der Typ stand. 
Muss man bei übertakteten GPU's dann selber noch was einstellen, oder sind die einfach so ein bisschen schneller und fertig?


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2012)

Die OC-Versionen sind ab Werk übertaktet und auch darauf ausgelegt, da muss man also nichts mehr einstellen.


----------



## Corruption (9. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die OC-Versionen sind ab Werk übertaktet und auch darauf ausgelegt, da muss man also nichts mehr einstellen.


 
Hm, dann habe ich da ja quasi freie Wahl. Welche GPU-Hersteller sind enn zu empfehlen? Die Asus Karte, die DSR vorgeschlagen hat, ist mir eigentlich ein wenig zu teuer. Kann ich einfach blind zum Sapphire-Pendant greifen? 

Prozessorlüfter sind bei 3450 optional, weil da schon einer dabei ist, wenn ich einen extra kaufe wäre der aber besser? 


(Und jetzt schonmal vielen Dank für die kompetente Hilfe.  )


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. September 2012)

Als ich es gekauft habe, war es die billigste (bzw. eine der billigsten).


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2012)

Corruption schrieb:


> Hm, dann habe ich da ja quasi freie Wahl. Welche GPU-Hersteller sind enn zu empfehlen? Die Asus Karte, die DSR vorgeschlagen hat, ist mir eigentlich ein wenig zu teuer. Kann ich einfach blind zum Sapphire-Pendant greifen?
> 
> Prozessorlüfter sind bei 3450 optional, weil da schon einer dabei ist, wenn ich einen extra kaufe wäre der aber besser?
> 
> ...


 
Die Modelle von Sapphire sollten sogar recht leise sein. Und Du musst da aber schauen, wie stark die übertaktet sind - manche sind nur ganz wenig übertaktet, andere um 10%. 


Wenn Du einen separaten Kühler für 15-25€ kaufst, wäre der halt deutlich leiser. zB nen EKL Sella oder Triglav, oder einen von Scythe


----------



## Corruption (23. September 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004Q6D9W0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Wäre das hier die richtige Windows 7 Version, für einen neuen PC?

Edit: Die hier wäre besser, weil ich dort auch den PC bestelle...

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/OEM-...nfigurator.maid=0&search.reset=1&search.sKey=


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2012)

Ja, beide Versionen wären richtig, und wenn Du das bei hardwareversand mit dem PC-Konfigurator machst, würde es sogar vorinstalliert werden.


----------



## Corruption (1. Oktober 2012)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/53224/Thermaltake+Smart+Power+530W.article?pcconfAddUri=/pcconfigurator.jsp%3FpcConfigurator.pwradaptor.pwradaptor.0%3D53224%3A3005&pcconfBackUri=/pcconfselect.jsp?pcConfigurator.catid=44&pcConfigurator.maid=0&search.sKey=&rp=1

Inwieweit kann ich diesem Netzteil vertrauen? Hab schon bestellt, mit einem i5 3550 (3.3GHz) und einer Sapphire HD7870 OC, und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, ich hätte lieber ein anderes Netzteil nehmen sollen...


Edit: Dieses z.B. 
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/50970/be+quiet%21+PURE+POWER+CM+BQT+L8-CM-530W.article?pcconfAddUri=/pcconfigurator.jsp%3FpcConfigurator.pwradaptor.pwradaptor.0%3D50970%3A3005&pcconfBackUri=/pcconfselect.jsp?pcConfigurator.catid=44&pcConfigurator.maid=0&search.sKey=


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2012)

Die Links gehen bei mir grad nicht, aber das eine ist das hier, oder: Thermaltake Smart 530W ATX 2.3 (SP-530PCWEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   also, das ist auf jeden Fall "gut genug" - das Bquiet wäre vlt. etwas effizienter und vlt auch leiser, aber auf keinen Fall ist das Thermaltake schlecht.


----------



## Corruption (11. Oktober 2012)

So, hab die Kiste nun hier so stehen:

i5 3550 (3.3GHz)
ASRock b75 Pro
8GB Ram von Corsair
und eben die Sapphire 7870 OC

Problem: Die Sapphire 7870 OC hat, mit einigen anderen Modellen, einen Serienfehler (oder Treiber, dass weiß keiner und es gibt noch keinen Fix seitens Sapphire oder AMD), der bei einigen Leuten Blackscreens verursacht. Also hab ich sie gestern zurückgeschickt.

Da ich vorwiegend BF3 zocke, wäre es doch eigentlich besser, sich jetzt eine GTX zu kaufen. Zur Wahl stehen:

GTX660ti (Was heißt das TI und was bringt es?)

GTX670 (OC)

oder wieder eine 7870, diesmal von Gigabyte, dort tritt der Fehler wohl nicht so häufig auf. 

Eigentlich würde ich locker wieder zur 7870 greifen, nur wäre doch für speziell BF die Kepler-Architektur von Nividia effizienter? Ausserdem ist nicht sicher, dass die 7870 nicht wieder den Fehler hat.
Ich bin gerne bereit, die 150 Euro mehr, die die 670 kostet zu zahlen, wenn diese auch wirklich DEUTLICH besser ist (speziell bei BF3), als meine alte 7870. Oder ich bezahle nur 70 Euro mehr, für die 660ti, die BF3 ein wenig besser kann, dafür aber generell eher 7870-Niveau hat...
Würde mein sonstiges Build in irgendeiner Weise zu schlecht für die 670 sein, oder sollte ich die Grafikkarte völlig unabhängig von meinem Build wählen (ergo, gehen alle gut damit)?


----------



## MagmaCuba (11. Oktober 2012)

Die Ti-Serie ist eigentlich nur eine abgespeckte GTX x70. Meistens werden einfach nur ein paar Blöcke abgeklemmt und das Speicherinterface gesenkt.
Wenn eine 660 Ti, dann würde ich die Zotac GTX 660Ti AMP! Borderlands 2 Edition nehmen. 
Eine GTX 670 würde nur knapp ins Budget passen, aber dann würde ich die EVGA FTW-Edition oder die Gigabyte GTX 670 OC WF3.
Aber ich schätze mal, du wirst nicht dein ganzes Leben BF3 zocken, daher wäre vom P/L-Verhältnis die 7950 am besten. Nimm einfach die VTX3D HD 7950 X-Edition V3. Die gibts für 260€ bei Caseking.de Caseking.de .
Natürlich kannst du auch bei der 7870 bleiben. Empfehlenswert wären da die Asus und die Gigabyte wegen einer sehr guten Kühlung.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2012)

Die GTX 660 Ti ist eine ganz andere Karte als die ohne Ti. Die GTX 660 Ti ist ca so stark wie dei AMD 7870, speziell in BF3 aber besser. Die GTX 660 ohne Ti ist nur so stark wie eine AMD 7850.

Ohne AA/AF ist die GTX 660 Ti sogar ca 15% schneller als die (gleichteure) 7950, die GTX 670 ist natürlich nochmal schneller, aber nur ca 10-15% im Vergleich zu einer nicht-übertakteten GTX 660 Ti. 

Die Frage ist halt, ob Du so oft/intensiv Battlefield 3 spielen willst, dass Du die bei vielen anderen SPielen DEUTLICH schwächere Leistung der GTX 660 Ti im Vergleich zur 7950 in Kauf nimmst... MagmaCuba postete ja eine 7950, die "sogar" übertaktet ist für 260€ - die ist wiederum ca 10% besser als normale 7950, d.h die wäre dann selbst in BF3 nur noch wenig langsamer als eine 660 Ti, vlt 5-10% - also statt zB 55 FPS mit ner 660 Ti hättest Du dann halt nur 50 FPS.


Mit Build in meinst Du die CPU? Also, nennenswert bessere CPUs gibt es aktuell gar nicht, und selbst für eine 80€-CPU wäre eine GTX 670 nicht "zu gut"...


----------



## Corruption (11. Oktober 2012)

Kurz und knapp, weil ich nicht mehr durchsteige:

Gigabyte GTX670 OC

Die, für sehr viel BF3 und manchmal auch andere Games (zukünftige wie GTA V, Crysis 3, BF4).
Ist DIE, die 70 Euro mehr als die GTX660ti und die 150 mehr als 7870 + "Markenvorteil" wert?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2012)

Die ist nicht nur 70, sondern 100€ teurer als eine 7950, also ca 40% - der Leistungsvorteil beträgt speziell bei BF3 in Full HD und mit AA/AF ca 40%: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC WindForce 3 im Test - Battlefield 3 (Seite 30) - HT4U.net das ist auch GENAU diese OC-Version von Gigabyte im Test.

Das heißt die 100€ Aufpreis ist sie in DEM Fall Wert. Im Vergleich zur 7950 OC ist sie es schon nicht mehr ganz wert, da sie 7950 ja etwas schneller als die normale, aber nicht teurer ist. Und wenn Du dann den Schnitt von mehreren Spielen bei FullHD mit AA/AF ansieht, sind es nur noch 15% Vorsprung der GTX 670 OC zur normalen 7950: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC WindForce 3 im Test - 3D-Performance 1920 x 1080 mit Antialiasing (Seite 41) - HT4U.net für *mich* wäre der Aufpreis daher völlig überzogen, für einen intensiven BF3-Gamer aber vielleicht okay... das kannst nur Du entscheiden. Und ob die Nvidias bei Crysis 3, GTA V, BF4 auch bevorteilt sind wie bei BF3, kann man nicht voraussagen.

Bei der VTX3D 7950 OC im Angebot von caseking (270€ mit Versand) ist übrigens noch Sleeping Dogs dabei, das ist GTA-ähnlich - wenn Dich das SPiel interessiert, wird die Karte quasi indirekt nochmal billiger. Bei Nvidia-Karten ist dafür evlt. Borderlands 2 dabei.


----------



## Corruption (11. Oktober 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die ist nicht nur 70, sondern 100€ teurer als eine 7950, also ca 40% - der Leistungsvorteil beträgt speziell bei BF3 in Full HD und mit AA/AF ca 40%: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC WindForce 3 im Test - Battlefield 3 (Seite 30) - HT4U.net das ist auch GENAU diese OC-Version von Gigabyte im Test.
> 
> Das heißt die 100€ Aufpreis ist sie in DEM Fall Wert. Im Vergleich zur 7950 OC ist sie es schon nicht mehr ganz wert, da sie 7950 ja etwas schneller als die normale, aber nicht teurer ist. Und wenn Du dann den Schnitt von mehreren Spielen bei FullHD mit AA/AF ansieht, sind es nur noch 15% Vorsprung der GTX 670 OC zur normalen 7950: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC WindForce 3 im Test - 3D-Performance 1920 x 1080 mit Antialiasing (Seite 41) - HT4U.net für *mich* wäre der Aufpreis daher völlig überzogen, für einen intensiven BF3-Gamer aber vielleicht okay... das kannst nur Du entscheiden. Und ob die Nvidias bei Crysis 3, GTA V, BF4 auch bevorteilt sind wie bei BF3, kann man nicht voraussagen.



Ich meinte 70 Euro zur GTX660ti (so ungefähr). 
Also im Grunde genommen: 40% mehr Leistung als bei BF3 und durchschnittlich so 15% mehr Leistung als die 7950 (die ich ungefähr bei der 660ti ansiedeln kann?), das wären für mich die 370 Euronen wert. Kaufgrund für den PC wahr nämlich weitestgehend BF3. 

Ich denke ich nehme also die Gigabyte 670 OC (die kann ich dann ja bei Bedarf noch ein wenig weiter übertakten? Bedarf heißt für mich hier, wenn in wenigen Jahren mal etwas ansonsten garnicht laufen würde... ). Ich möchte jetzt einfach eine Nvidia nehmen, weil der Fehler bei AMD mir echt aufn Sack ging... Und die 660Ti ist mir dann doch zu schwach, wenn sie bei allem ausser BF3 eher schlechter ist, als die 7870.


Edit: Und vielen Danke für die ganze Hilfe, auch über die letzten Wochen!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2012)

Kein Problem 


Das mit dem weiter Übertakten halte ich aber für Unsinn, denn wenn ein Spiel irgendwann mal mit nur 30 FPS laufen sollte, wird eine Übertaktung um weitere zB 10%, falls das überhaupt klappt, vlt 5% mehr Leistung bringen, also statt 30 dann 32 FPS - das ist Jacke wie Hose


----------



## MagmaCuba (12. Oktober 2012)

Naja, wenn du so viel ausgeben würdest, kannst du gleich eine HD 7970 nehmen


----------

